
Student charged after alerting principal to server hack - josefresco
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/28/student_charged/
======
tialys
I wish I could find the link to where I saw the comment, but I'm having tough
time. But anyway, I saw a comment by someone who (mostly politely) emailed the
school and chastised them for being so harsh on the student. However, they
replied that the student actually had a history of being disobedient, and
attempting to break the system. It was also noted that the method he used to
alert his administrator was NOT in good faith but more of a 'Ha ha... I broke
the system what now?' instead of here's how to fix this. That said, I don't
think it's right, but it sounds like he really didn't help his case. As much
as it stinks, I think we just have to hope that the people with ALL of the
facts will form an appropriate conclusion about the case and justice will be
served properly, and not as a means to discourage future attempts to 'fix'
security holes.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
He may well be a punk, but that doesn't seem like sufficient justification for
THREE FELONY CHARGES at age 15.

~~~
mynameishere
Dude, he was trying to get a peak at everyone's report cards.

 _Report Cards!_

------
bigthboy
I don't think its right that he is being brought with three felony charges AND
suspended from school. I could see some sort of school related reprimand...but
really...fifteen years old and he shows them up and their best response is
lets press federal charges.

Now, assuming that it is true that he has had disobediance problems
previously, attempted to break security previously, and was not acting in the
form of a white-hat, something should definitely be done. However, that's like
saying you're pressing charges against someone for logging into your computer
when your password is on a sticky note at the edge of your screen. Not just
schools but everyone has to do their own part in order to protect information
and the school didn't do their part. I don't have the facts but it would
appear that the student did no extraneous work in accessing the information.

I have to say that I, in a way, relate to this situation. When I went to High
School I was pretty much watched like a hawk due to my well known
understanding and skill on the computer. I was attempted to be blamed numerous
times for when something would happen, mostly by a specific administrator who
had a grudge against me. Luckily, nothing to this extreme ever happened and
its not like I did anything wrong anyways. I ended up working for the school
as an Assistant IT Coord my last couple of years.

I'd also like to bring comment to a point made by another comment on here. As
far as poor technology policies and idiotic administration, that's one of the
things my venture is trying to work on. Understanding that most of the reason
these very restrictive policies are there is because of a lack of
understanding compounded with a lack of control for what they don't
understand. The other major source is fear of reprocussions and dangers. My
venture is focused in the area of Educational Technology and part of what
we're doing, especially in southern Illinois at the moment, is trying to
create tools/programs/systems and structure policies with schools that
alleviate the problems both on the administrative side and the student side.
Policy work and simplistic administrator friendly systems are something that
are a necessity to persuade uptight school districts into not only accepting
technology but being more open with students use of it.

...I may have ended up a little off-topic. :P

------
noonespecial
School officials are highly political creatures, and can be very dangerous
when cornered. As a 15 yo, even (or especially) the intelligent hacker type,
its tempting to think you can handle them or predict their reactions.

You can't.

Its best just to keep your head down, and your yap shut until you've got a
little more experience with this kind of person and a little more ability to
defend yourself. Hang tight, wait for your release date (I think they call it
"graduation") and _don't antagonize the guards._

------
ovi256
Yup. Kill the bringer of bad news, as if it's going to save you.

~~~
Tichy
He not only brought the bad news, he also looked at files he wasn't allowed to
look at (if I read the article correctly).

I fail to see the newsworthiness of this. Surely by now it is common knowledge
that hacking is illegal?

------
Dilpil
School administrators are assholes. Policies and actions like this are pretty
common place at public high schools. I can't blame them though, they've had to
shepherd children around their entire lives, and get paid less than many entry
level workers at for profit companies.

------
markbao
While I don't really agree with the "he did nothing wrong" tone of the
article, I'm sure this is making a great lesson for the kid: never report
technical problems or you'll be charged.

 _< /srcm>_

------
gaius
So the IT department isn't competent enough to secure its servers, yet it knew
how to find him? Sounds to me like he's being stitched up.

~~~
m0digital
They probably brought in some consultants or authorities to do the
investigating.

------
MaysonL
Curious: did the school, in addition to bringing charges against the student,
fire the IT person in charge?

